# ACS with Electronics Degree but 4+ years of IT experience



## dhe (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Can anyone advice me, whether its good to apply for ACS even though my studies were in Electronics and Communication and I am having 4 years and 1 month of IT experience .

I checked on ACS site, i was not convinced much as i got that incase qualifcation and experience are not in sync than minimum experience required is 5+ years.

Please advice i am stuck i went to agents some are saying its possible as they will portray my case in such a manner that it'll be accepted.While others are saying wait till 5 years of experience.

Please share your experience on this, whether i should go for ACS or not ?

Thanks


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Dhe,

Today,i also had the same experience as your's...Argued with the agent,but he told he will re-imburse the entire amount if the ACS is negative..
I have also posted the same question in the forum.


----------



## dhe (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Rajeev,

Do update me incase you get any information .Actually that agent showed me one ACS approved for Electronics .
Agent location : Chandigarh 
Intial Fee :25000


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

dhe said:


> Hi Rajeev,
> 
> Do update me incase you get any information .Actually that agent showed me one ACS approved for Electronics .
> Agent location : Chandigarh
> Intial Fee :25000


Sure dhe...and if you receive any more info,please update it here...In my case, the agent didn't show me any specific cases, instead promised me a 100% refund of their fees in case they fail to get ACS/EOI done.

Agent location : Bangalore
Total fee(including migration) : 60,000 + service tax.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

dhe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone advice me, whether its good to apply for ACS even though my studies were in Electronics and Communication and I am having 4 years and 1 month of IT experience .
> 
> ...


According to the ACS site if you do not have degree directly related to ICT but enough work experience then you can get your skill assessed through RPL route. I guess your 5+ yrs experience should be good to apply for skill assessment via RPL route.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Sure dhe...and if you receive any more info,please update it here...In my case, the agent didn't show me any specific cases, instead promised me a 100% refund of their fees in case they fail to get ACS/EOI done.
> 
> Agent location : Bangalore
> Total fee(including migration) : 60,000 + service tax.


just curious... is your agent registered with MARA?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

chptp said:


> According to the ACS site if you do not have degree directly related to ICT but enough work experience then you can get your skill assessed through RPL route. I guess your 5+ yrs experience should be good to apply for skill assessment via RPL route.


that is CORRECT


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Electronics & Communication Engineering (ECE) from many Indian universities are considered equivalent to a degree in computing as many computer-related subjects are being taught. 

This might be what's giving confidence to your agents.

Some of our friends in this forum, who did ECE, have also got a positive ACS even without RPL.

Regards
SGK


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

chptp said:


> just curious... is your agent registered with MARA?


No..the agency is not MARA registered ..


----------



## dhe (Oct 10, 2012)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Sure dhe...and if you receive any more info,please update it here...In my case, the agent didn't show me any specific cases, instead promised me a 100% refund of their fees in case they fail to get ACS/EOI done.
> 
> Agent location : Bangalore
> Total fee(including migration) : 60,000 + service tax.


Rajeev mine agent is Mara registered ..
But he is charging 1 lakh  for whole process ..
25 k for ACS and remaining on visa grant ...


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

dhe said:


> Rajeev mine agent is Mara registered ..
> But he is charging 1 lakh  for whole process ..
> 25 k for ACS and remaining on visa grant ...


I guess that's a lot of money, even agents like Y-axis and OPULENTEUS is charging only 55000 + service tax for the whole process.But i guess, in our case, its better to have a contract with them stating that if we fail to recieve ACS/EOI, they should re-imburse their entire service charge including service tax.
BTW, my agent called me yesterday night asking for the percentage of computer related subjects in my degree qualification, which straight away tells that he himself is not confident and updated about the process.
Even if i get all the service charges back, i still lose the ACS application fee, if ACS rejects my application.
So now iam in a dilema whether to go for the agent or wait till i get 6 yrs experiance.:confused2:


----------



## dhe (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah he is charging a lot ..but i dont mind giving the money ..if i got the visa ..

Actually Your agent is asking the Computers subject to put your case, that even you are from Electronics than also you had enough computers component in our studies(This is based on reply which i got from my agent).He'll present mine case in similar manner. 

I have started preparing for IELTS test, i need 7 band each tough task  .

And 6 years of experience is too long that is what i feel.And i am planning to go for ACS on coming monday may be .


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

dhe said:


> Rajeev mine agent is Mara registered ..
> But he is charging 1 lakh  for whole process ..
> 25 k for ACS and remaining on visa grant ...


Hey buddy, could you please give me your email address and there I would like to ask you about the genuinity of the agents as I want to apply too soon  thank you so much....


----------



## dhe (Oct 10, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Hey buddy, could you please give me your email address and there I would like to ask you about the genuinity of the agents as I want to apply too soon  thank you so much....


Test mail sent


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Sure dhe...and if you receive any more info,please update it here...In my case, the agent didn't show me any specific cases, instead promised me a 100% refund of their fees in case they fail to get ACS/EOI done.
> 
> Agent location : Bangalore
> Total fee(including migration) : 60,000 + service tax.


Hi rajeev , please let me know your agent. and also ur email address....i am planning to apply too


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

dhe said:


> Test mail sent


Oi buddy to which emailid you sent test mail


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

dhe said:


> Yeah he is charging a lot ..but i dont mind giving the money ..if i got the visa ..
> 
> Actually Your agent is asking the Computers subject to put your case, that even you are from Electronics than also you had enough computers component in our studies(This is based on reply which i got from my agent).He'll present mine case in similar manner.
> 
> ...


most of us dont mind giving a lakh etc for a "confirmed visa"  And me too started ielts   yes we need 7 in all  tough


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If anyone wants to give out their e mail addresses, then please use the private message system and not on the open forum. Altho any discussion can be done privately anyway, so there probably isnt a need for passing e mail addresses

Jo xxx


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

dhe said:


> Yeah he is charging a lot ..but i dont mind giving the money ..if i got the visa ..
> 
> Actually Your agent is asking the Computers subject to put your case, that even you are from Electronics than also you had enough computers component in our studies(This is based on reply which i got from my agent).He'll present mine case in similar manner.
> 
> ...


You said you are placing ACS on coming monday, did you place ?  What all documents you uploaded


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

jojo said:


> If anyone wants to give out their e mail addresses, then please use the private message system and not on the open forum. Altho any discussion can be done privately anyway, so there probably isnt a need for passing e mail addresses
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi I am newbie here, may I know how to chat privately as I see the indicator with green color as online but unsure how to ping them :boxing:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cartisol said:


> Hi I am newbie here, may I know how to chat privately as I see the indicator with green color as online but unsure how to ping them :boxing:



You click on a members name and you'll get a drop down bar which will enable you to private message them and chat without the need for an e-mail address. Putting e-mail addresses on the open forum will only encourage huge amounts of spam, so we delete them asap

Jo xxx


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

jojo said:


> You click on a members name and you'll get a drop down bar which will enable you to private message them and chat without the need for an e-mail address. Putting e-mail addresses on the open forum will only encourage huge amounts of spam, so we delete them asap
> 
> Jo xxx


ok

thank you... ?!!!


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

dhe said:


> Test mail sent


Send a private message to dhe is not available


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cartisol said:


> Send a private message to dhe is not available


 Thats cos he's still a new member. You can only post to expat members, not expat newbies

Jo xxx


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

jojo said:


> Thats cos he's still a new member. You can only post to expat members, not expat newbies
> 
> Jo xxx


 How to become expat members.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cartisol said:


> How to become expat members.


 make useful posts on the forum

Jo xx


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

jojo said:


> make useful posts on the forum
> 
> Jo xx


Okay will follow you  thank you for helping, cheers


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Okay will follow you  thank you for helping, cheers


Hi Caristol, i have dropped my plan to go for ACS, as of now, since iam not eligible to apply...
The best part is that i argued with both agents(Brainstorm consultants and AIVES(MARA registered)) who promised me an ACS assessment , and proved they are wrong.

I simply gave them the acs skill assessment criteria document which i got from australian government immigration website and then they changed their mind.
Both of them apologized to me via e-mail for giving inaccurate initial assessment result.

It clearly depicts that i need minimum 6 years experience to apply for ACS.

So please be 100% sure before you go for ACS assessment.

Good luck.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Hi Caristol, i have dropped my plan to go for ACS, as of now, since iam not eligible to apply...
> The best part is that i argued with both agents(Brainstorm consultants and AIVES(MARA registered)) who promised me an ACS assessment , and proved they are wrong.
> 
> I simply gave them the acs skill assessment criteria document which i got from australian government immigration website and then they changed their mind.
> ...


You are very correct. Even I am from ECE and have close to 5 years of IT exp only. I found the same from ACS. However I saw one post from Balajisri on this expat where he is also of same case as of us, but he got the successful assesment.

Oh I never knew about the agents that you told. I am aware of Opeluntuz and Y Axis.

I have one of my friend who got ACS +ve and he is just 3 years experience but from CS background. 

But if you have done vendor certifications like (Microsoft) etc and or may be go via RPL there may be possibility that we may get through but yes even in ACS site, its clearly mentioned we need min 6 years for RPL too. But in ACS site, in one part, I found 4 years of exp is enough, but I think its only for those from CS background.

And yes never pay to agents. ACS you can do by yourself if you wanna take chance. Its just degree certificates and employer references notarized and its easy from this May that apps are online based. And if at all you have to lose, you end up losing only 450 $ and no agent fees  

But yes, it would be a bad idea to go against to whatthey have mentioned in their site. It will not very much fit for us, unless we have the "Destiny" to go and live in Australia even with this less experience  

Cheers mate, dont lose heart and thanks for your reply and wishes


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> You are very correct. Even I am from ECE and have close to 5 years of IT exp only. I found the same from ACS. However I saw one post from Balajisri on this expat where he is also of same case as of us, but he got the successful assesment.
> 
> Oh I never knew about the agents that you told. I am aware of Opeluntuz and Y Axis.
> 
> ...


Thanks Caristol..and yes, Electronics and communication branch holds a good chance of positive ACS assessment..I have done b.tech in Applied electronic and Instrumentation which has only 5 subjects out of 64 , which is just 5% of computing content...You can count the actual number of subjects related to Computer science in your b.tech degree and if its accounts to more that 20%, you stand for a better chance of positive assessment with 5+ years experience.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Thanks Caristol..and yes, Electronics and communication branch holds a good chance of positive ACS assessment..I have done b.tech in Applied electronic and Instrumentation which has only 5 subjects out of 64 , which is just 5% of computing content...You can count the actual number of subjects related to Computer science in your b.tech degree and if its accounts to more that 20%, you stand for a better chance of positive assessment with 5+ years experience.


No worries dude. Well oh yes, I agree with you. I am unsure how much it counts for :S Well I was in Sydney for about an year and that tempted me to go and settle there  

I got so many Indian and AUssie MARAs over there who were genuine and those Indian MARA agents migrated there long back. However the experience stuff IT and irrelevant educational qualifications made a long hours of contemplation and made me decide not to go at that moment


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Sure dhe...and if you receive any more info,please update it here...In my case, the agent didn't show me any specific cases, instead promised me a 100% refund of their fees in case they fail to get ACS/EOI done.
> 
> Agent location : Bangalore
> Total fee(including migration) : 60,000 + service tax.


Hay ,, Which agent from Bangalore???
I am also applying for Aus but aint sure of which agent.
Was thing if they are trustworthy... cost is also more....


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

nishantpatil said:


> Hay ,, Which agent from Bangalore???
> I am also applying for Aus but aint sure of which agent.
> Was thing if they are trustworthy... cost is also more....


The above quote was from Brain storm consultants...
Better to go with MARA registered agent in Bangalore which is Aives consulting..
i cant post the address here as i guess its against the forum rules .
Please google the names and you will find the details..

In case of trust with agents, i don't have any references or any experience with any of the above agents but got them during a research through internet.

Its always recommended to take the advice of seniors in this forum about choosing the right agent as you can see iam a newbie...


----------

